

An idea to get significantly more web surfers -- including savvy ones -- to read ads. - amichail

The idea is to adapt http://www.readmytweets.com to work with ads instead of tweets.<p>Note that if your product/service isn't very good, then maybe you will get tired of reading other people's ads without much benefit.  In that case, your ad(s) won't be shown much anymore.<p>Do you think it will work?
======
trickjarrett
A few notes:

1) This idea has been explored before, there were a few services in the first
dot-com bubble that tried this idea.

2) Conversion would be horribly low. This would draw people who would click
through as quickly as possible to make the maximum ROI for their time. Oh sure
if you make it necessary for the user to click through, you'll see conversions
in terms of clicks / impressions, but the advertisers will see very little in
terms of conversions into sales.

3) Most ad systems, Google Ads etc. actively disallow this sort of system. So
any ads would have to be in house and thus fully funded by the financial
backing of the person posting the ad.

~~~
amichail
Which services tried this idea?

Also, could you elaborate on (3)? I'm not sure what you mean. Of course, I
would not be using ads already submitted into other ad services in this
approach. But are you saying I can't even make money from adsense on the same
page?

